# Stabilizer in Shop Class!



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Okay guys well its reaching the end of the year so we are aloud to make whatever we want in shop(as long as it legal). So I have been thinking for awhile and I decided to make a stabilizer. My design is going to have the majority of the weight up front like a B-Stinger for example. So below are picture of my design on paper, and the other picture is of the progress so far. I haven't got much done I will try to keep this thread updated! I am welcome to ideas to keep the shaft part stiff but lighten it up some. I was thinking about drilling holes like posten? It is going to be about 11 inches long there is probably 3 inches you cant see in the chuck. I still am going to turn down the shaft smaller.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I am also going to make the "steps" like 4-5 steps not a lot of little ones like it is now.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

alu barstock? you gonna tap a steel bushing in the end?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> alu barstock? you gonna tap a steel bushing in the end?


I would. Great idea man.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

looks good so far, how are you going to make the threading?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

N7709K said:


> alu barstock? you gonna tap a steel bushing in the end?


 Outdoorsman3 I will thread the outside with a dye and the inside with a tap.
Jacob yes its aluminium barstock I thought about making a thing for stainless steel weights I Just don't know? Should I keep my design just turn down the big end a little the make a "dish" type weight for it out of steel? 
Like this? Sorry if you cant tell what the picture is showing.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry I wrote that pretty fast I realize my grammar wasn't all the great.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

man that's awesome, I never had shop class before, you are very lucky and nice looking stabilizer so far!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

thats cool


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

If you need any dimension for some weights just let me know what weight you want them.

All the info I really need is diameter and what you plan on making them out of (ss I suppose).


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> If you need any dimension for some weights just let me know what weight you want them.
> 
> All the info I really need is diameter and what you plan on making them out of (ss I suppose).


What material do you think I should make them out of? I was think about a 10oz weight!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> What material do you think I should make them out of? I was think about a 10oz weight!


Hmmm...most weights are stainless steel, but you could use just about anything. Just keep in mind the lighter the material the larger the overall size will be.

I'll try to get some dimension up tonight.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

use good stainless but, make a couple stacks instead of one large weight. its cheaper to get smaller bar stock and you can make weights iwth scrap ends taht are a couple inches long


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> use good stainless but, make a couple stacks instead of one large weight. its cheaper to get smaller bar stock and you can make weights iwth scrap ends taht are a couple inches long


I agree with N77 here. How about I draw up 4 single 2.5oz weights? I do have a 10oz, weight drawn up that I'll also post for ya' just in case.

Sorry, but it might not be until tomorrow that I can get all the dimensions posted.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

How will I stack all the weights together? I don't have to pay for material too so if he has it I can use it he says just don't be wasteful. I will look tomorrow to see if he has any scrap stainless about 1 inch long by however wide.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

for a little look at the end put little groves and put o rings around it would break it up and it might help it


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> How will I stack all the weights together? I don't have to pay for material too so if he has it I can use it he says just don't be wasteful. I will look tomorrow to see if he has any scrap stainless about 1 inch long by however wide.


For stacking the weights the easiest would be to tap a 1/4"-20 thread (that's standard for most stabs) in the center of the stab and have 1/4" holes drilled in center of the weights. Then you can bolt the weights on the end of stab. You'll just have to be careful not to over tighten them or you might strip the threads in the aluminum.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

isaacdahl said:


> For stacking the weights the easiest would be to tap a 1/4"-20 thread (that's standard for most stabs) in the center of the stab and have 1/4" holes drilled in center of the weights. Then you can bolt the weights on the end of stab. You'll just have to be careful not to over tighten them or you might strip the threads in the aluminum.


Either that, or you can tap in a larger ss bushing in the end that is threaded for 1/4-20.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry bud, I can't seem to figure out how to post the plans for the weights. I have them on a pdf file now, but I can't figure out how to get it on here. 

I'll work on it some more tomorrow.

Sorry


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's the plan for the single 10oz weight.
View attachment 10ozweight.pdf

View attachment 10ozweight2.pdf


If you need anything changed, just let me know. I'm working on the 2.5oz weights right now but I'll try to get them up sometime tonight.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's the 2.5oz weight. Obviously you'll only need to make four of these if you want 10oz total.
View attachment 2.5ozweight.pdf

View attachment 2.5ozweight2.pdf


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sweet man thats perfect I am going to use 2 inch stainless the finish is kinda rough now since it scrap but im gonna smooth it up some so It will probably make them 1 7/8 and .250 thick then I would just have top make 3 of them. Thanks man!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

No problem:wink:


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok guys well I got to work on it some last week and I finished the shaft part. There is a problem though I drilled and tapped the mounting hole and well I thought I drilled it deeper than I did. I only drilled it a little less than 1/2 inch. I meant to drill it 5/8! So do you guys think since the stud bolt will only go in the stabilizer 7/16 that thats not enough and I should start over? Now that the seniors are gone the shop is really empty I can probably make a new shaft in 3 class hours. I just want it to be right.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

That's tapped deep enough, if your worried about it put some lock tite on it


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

It should be tapped plenty deep. I do highly recommend putting some PERMANENT lock tite on the threads. This will keep the bolt from ever coming out of the stab.

Post up some pics when you get it done!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> It should be tapped plenty deep. I do highly recommend putting some PERMANENT lock tite on the threads. This will keep the bolt from ever coming out of the stab.
> 
> Post up some pics when you get it done!


 Ok I will defiantly put some loctite on it and I should be done soon the stainless weights are just giving me some trouble.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I am thinking about buying a weight from b-stinger instead of making one. So jacob since you know about b-stingers do you know the size of threads? I am guessing 5/16-24 but I am not sure? http://stores.b-stinger.com/Detail.bok?no=15


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

stingers are threaded for the standard 1/4-20, same threads on each stud, the one going into the bow adn the one running the weights

are you looking at stack weights or a disc?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry, I'm not Jacob, but usually the standard size for stab weights is 1/4x20 (at least it is for Doinker as well as some other brands).


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Whoops, I guess Jacob answered while I was typing. lol


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

N7709K said:


> stingers are threaded for the standard 1/4-20, same threads on each stud, the one going into the bow adn the one running the weights
> 
> are you looking at stack weights or a disc?


I am looking for just a disc or stack weights either way. I was looking at just a 8oz disc for $25.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

thats your cheapest bet. you can get smaller stack weights, but there will be more cost involved


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

N7709K said:


> thats your cheapest bet. you can get smaller stack weights, but there will be more cost involved


I will probably just do that unless someone can tell me the exact specs of a 8oz bstinger weight.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Possibly with a little help from Jacob (if he happens to have an 8oz weight) I can get one drawn up on AutoCAD and put the plans up for ya.

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> Possibly with a little help from Jacob (if he happens to have an 8oz weight) I can get one drawn up on AutoCAD and put the plans up for ya.
> 
> Let me know if you're interested.


If you don't mind that would be great because I just realized the only stainless I have access to is 2inch diameter so somewhere around 1 3/4" diameter that weighs 8oz would be perfect! I just don't want it to be to heavy so I am debating between 8oz and 6oz.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry I am terrible at decisions but I am weighing a current weight I have on my stabilizer tomorrow. I want it to be a few ounces lighter than it so then I will tell you the weight I want it after I weigh this one. Thanks again!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok, no problem:smile:


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok my current weight weighs 10.8oz and I was wanting it to be quite a bit lighter than it. So I decided I am gonna make just one 6oz weight and if thats not enough then I will make a 8oz. So if you could please draw a 6oz weight up with about a 1 3/4 diameter.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

How's this look? Like you aksed, it's 1 3/4 diameter stainless steel with a 1/4 hole through the center.

Let me know if you need anything changed.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'll go take some measurements.. i don't have a mic. here at home so they aren't gonna be super good measurements


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

7cm X 1cm with a 3degree-ish taper to center(11oz coated.. so like 5.5cm for a 8oz)

3.42cm X 1.7cm 4oz

3.42cm X 4mm 1oz

if you want standard equiv, divide by 2.54 cm/in.... sorry for the metric, between chem and physics i'm just runnin on metric


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> View attachment 1076666
> 
> 
> How's this look? Like you aksed, it's 1 3/4 diameter stainless steel with a 1/4 hole through the center.
> ...


I forgot to add that this is the dimensions for a 6oz weight.

I'm working on the 4oz B-stinger weight right now so I'll try to get that up soon.

Thanks for the dimensions Jacob:wink:


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey Jacob,

Do you think you might be able to find a picture of the 4oz weight you're talking about? It would just be kind of nice so I can get it as close as possible. Thanks


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Isaac, 

when you mock up the 4oz and if you do 1 oz, make them flat on both sides... or taper one side so you get a side profile of a trapezoid with a gentle taper to the center. 

Muzzy, i would make up some 4oz stacks, and some 1oz stacks, and even some two oz stacks.. give yourself some options so you can play with that works best for you


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well guys I messed it up today so I have to start over. I really like the doinker dish but I need to spend all my money on a motor right now. Needless to say I am frustrated at my self so I am either going to buy a doinker dish or just make another one.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

what did you mess up? it might be salvageable


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I was tired today and I turned it down to much. Also I tried to wrap some tin around the part that was going in the chuck to keep it from scratching it up but it still had some pretty good scratches in it guess I tightened it to tight. :embara::angry: I was thinking of buying some 6061 aluminum somewhere instead of using barstock and doing it again. I just don't know how I can drill and tap it in both ends with out scaring it with the chuck.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Maybe an old rag or a piece of leather would work better:dontknow:

If you decide to start over, have you thought of just using some aluminum tubing and turning ends for it? It would save a lot of weight as well time trying to turn it down to the diameter you wanted?

Just some things you could think about.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Never mind. After thinking about it, I suppose a rag or leather wouldn't work the best.

Hmmm...I guess I don't know what you could do about that beside using an extra long piece that way you can cut the marred ends off when you're done.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I just bought a doinker dish I decided I am to picky to make one myself.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

That's how it goes sometimes. I've made a few things for my bow but in the long run I wish I would've just bought one instead.


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

it all alumi?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> That's how it goes sometimes. I've made a few things for my bow but in the long run I wish I would've just bought one instead.


Yeah I have wanted a dish for awhile and I knew I would still want one even if I made a new one. The other thing is I don't really have enough time to make a new one.


----------

